# Alimentar dispositivos USB con baterias recargables



## buly (Sep 27, 2005)

Bueno en primer lugar soy nuevo en el foro me llamo José y soy de cadiz bien ahora mi problema  tengo una accer n30 (pda pocketpc) este dispositivo móvil lleva host usb (un usb por el que se le pueden conectar teclados ratones memorias y discos duros ) mi idea es crear una chaketa (una ampliación de todo el sistema) en la cual llevaría pilas recargables para cargar el dispositivo 4.8v por 2100mAh un hub usb (y no me digáis ke use uno con alimentación puesto ke son demasiado grandes para lo ke quiero) un lector de tarjetas y un pen memory y ahora viene mi pregunta 

¿usando el pin 1 y 4 del cable usb podría alimentar a los dispositivos con las baterías?


                            +4.8 bat
           -------------    /----------  +5    
pda         -------------------------- d+       dispositivo
              -------------------------- d-
           -------------   \-----------  -5
                            -4.8 bat


¿seria esto posible?


----------



## Pam (Sep 29, 2005)

Hola!

Pues no lo he intentado, pero no le veo ningun problema a tu propuesta así que yo cre que te resultará sin problemas.

Pam


----------



## buly (Sep 29, 2005)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, la cosa es que tengo miedo a quemar algo no se por eso aun no me he decidido.


----------



## Tric_I (Sep 29, 2005)

Hola Amigos:
la verdad, allí va otra de novatos: la hice un agujero a mi PC (DOt Station) para meterle la web cam, le agregué una perilla de enfoque y quedó mono, pero el cable aun sale del equipo para conectarlo en un puerto usb, mi pregunta es si puedo soldar los cablecitos de la webcam directamente en la tarjeta del puerto usb (por dentro).

Muchas gracias,

Tric_I


----------



## buly (Sep 29, 2005)

Yo no lo haría puedes cepillarte la placa lo mejor es usar un conductor y usar los usb frontales.


----------



## Tric_I (Sep 29, 2005)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, sorry! "cepillarte" te refieres malograr la tarjetita al soldarle los otros cables? 

Augusto


----------



## buly (Sep 29, 2005)

exacto a eso me refiero quemar la placa con el soldador además de localizar los USB dentro


----------



## Tric_I (Sep 29, 2005)

Ósea podría hacerlo que si es que soy capaz de identificar claramente los cables correspondientes y me siento capaz de soldar en esos espacios? (Te cuento que aprendí a soldar componentes smd) http://manolo.auna.com/
Un abrazo,

Augusto


----------

